# Hi there..



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

I wandered over here from a link on makupalley, although I'm not a huge MAC fan (don't shoot me), I am a huge makeup fan.


----------



## Janice (Sep 17, 2005)

Hiiiiiiiiiii Tonia! Welcome to the forums! You seem like a great addition, I've been reading your posts today and they're wonderful!

I am also on WW diet, I am so happy it's worked SO WELL for you! You look GREAT woman!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you for the warm welcome Janice and Hikaru!!  

Another WW diva, thanks for the compliment, WW rocks; it saved me!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Tonia!! Its ok that you're not in love with mac, we might just convert you


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Tonia!! I love WW, it's still saving my life, I'm half way now


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 17, 2005)

welcome to specktra! is ur screen name like the crazy sexy cool TLC album? I loved that Cd! lol


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2005)

well welcome girlie!!!!!!!


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Tonia and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have every day!
Be sure that you change your opinion about MAC once you've browsed through all the threads


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_welcome to specktra! is ur screen name like the crazy sexy cool TLC album? I loved that Cd! lol_

 
Hi there, yes it's a play on the name of TLC's album, only spelled with K's, lol.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  Lol @ converting me into a MAC fan.  I used to really love MAC a long time ago.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.  I would heed the warnings if I were you, my collection has tripled since I found this place


----------

